# I Guess We Are Just Beta Testers



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I found some information about SRAM Red and I am not happy. I just purchased two Rival groups only to find out that the "short comings" of Force and Rival are going to be addressed with the Red group. From what I have read (you can too from the links below) it appears that the Red shifters may have aluminum levers, a shorter throw to shift to larger rear cogs and chain rings, better shaped shifter paddles and a trim function for the large chain ring. The rear derailleur is supposed to have better cable routing. And there are other upgrades elswhere. Doesn't SRAM realize that the beta version of any product usually goes out to customers for real world testing for FREE or at a very reduced price?

Now don't get me wrong, the Rival stuff works great but if given the choice I would rather have waited and purchased the improved version of the SRAM drivetrain. Thanks SREAM!

Will you make the leap? = Will you buy soon-to-be obsolete components?

http://velonews.com/news/fea/12268.0.html

http://www.neilroad.blogspot.com/

http://neilroad.blogspot.com/2007/05/now-i-can-die-happy.html

http://neilroad.blogspot.com/2007/04/which-one-doesnt-look-like-other.html


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

All manufacturers improve the product as time goes on. My first road bike had 10 speeds. The newest ones have up to 30 speeds. Maybe my bike was an Alpha test bike?

I've worked for quite a few manufacturing companies and the products always improved as time went on. Continued product improvement is a good thing.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

To the OP: You're being ridiculous. Quit whining. You even state that the product you bought works great so why slag the company. Have you ever bought the first model year of a car only to find out that the next year's model had better cupholders or more options?!?!? Did you expect a refund from the manufacturer? I certainly hope not. Sheesh. There was plenty of info published on the lack of "trim" on the original SRAM stuff (most of us who installed it correctly have had no problems), so you had the option to wait or buy something else.

Tough it up and enjoy what you have or splurge on the new stuff when it comes out but quit bashing. I can assure you that all other manufacturers of products do the same thing.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Geez Dude, what, you got stock in the company or something? I spent my money and as far as I'm concernced that give me the right to express my opinion.


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

Fivethumbs said:


> Geez Dude, what, you got stock in the company or something? I spent my money and as far as I'm concernced that give me the right to express my opinion.


You're entitled to your opinion. The only 2 responses to it have been opinions to the contrary and are merely to suggest that you're being a bit unrealistic and naive to assume that products don't improve in new iterations and that you are somehow being cheated by Ford, for example, when your 2006 Mustang is not as refined as the 2007 model. Get it?

I would love to be sponsored by SRAM or Shimano or Campy, but no, I just buy the stuff, treat it right and ride it until it dies - pretty simple.


----------



## cx_fan (Jul 30, 2004)

Five thumbs,
It would appear that you have "buyers remorse" about your purchase. 

You did not do your homework and now feel like you have "soon-to-be obsolete components"

The new Red grouppo might have alot of things. Nobody knows yet. You might not know that there are only 6 moving parts in the front shifter. One of those parts might be replaceable with a new part that allows "older shifters" to now have trim? Campy did this so you could convert older 8 spd levers to either 9 or 10 speed to be current.

Sure there are pics out there of the new kit, but it was not labelled with Red on it was it? 

If you should be pissed at anybody, take it out on Microsoft. As soon as you were done typing your rant, your computer was obsolete. Did you ask them for a refund too?


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes I did, and they told me I should be receiving it soon.


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

Fivethumbs said:


> Geez Dude, what, you got stock in the company or something? I spent my money and as far as I'm concernced that give me the right to express my opinion.



Of course you're entitled to your opinion.

Based on said opinion, you should have stuck with downtube shifters.

I for one an very excited to see what SRAM will come out with in their new group. FSA has a new group as well, and Dura-Ace will undergo a redesign. Cool times for road bikes.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Fivethumbs said:


> From what I have read (you can too from the links below) it appears that the Red shifters may have aluminum levers, a shorter throw to shift to larger rear cogs and chain rings, better shaped shifter paddles and a trim function for the large chain ring. The rear derailleur is supposed to have better cable routing. And there are other upgrades elswhere. Doesn't SRAM realize that the beta version of any product usually goes out to customers for real world testing for FREE or at a very reduced price?


This is one of the more entertaining threads I've RED...

I purchased an Orbea Opal last summer and was the first one on my block to get SRAM Force. Several thousand miles later, whaddayaknow... IT STILL WORKS!!!

Do I need aluminum levers? What are mine made out of? Huh... THEY WORK FINE!

Do I need a shorter shift throw? I have normal fingers. MINE WORK FINE!

Do I need better shaped shifter paddles? I'm not sure, because MINE WORK FINE!

Do I need a trim function on the front der? I NEVER HAVE YET!

Do I need better cable routing on the rear der? CAN'T IMAGINE WHY!

Do I need a full Red Gruppo for free? Sure, BRING IT ON!!!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I know, just go ride and have fun.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

you do realize that the beta world testers were not us. Just like were not going to be the first ones to get our hands on the new red grouppo. Pro Tour athletes are. They are riding it right now telling sram what needs to be changed with it before we ever get to see it. So no we arnt even the real beta testers.


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Watching the coverage of the final stage of the Giro today on VS, they had a profile of the Scott Addict R3 bikes that Saunier Duval are racing. According to the SRAM rep, Michael Zellman, the Scotts are outfitted with SRAM Force with no mention of the Red gruppo. Saunier Duval is on track to win the best team award in the GIro.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Okay, I've learned the error of my ways. SRAM is a great company, as is Ford and Microsoft. I'll quit whining and being ridiculous. I'll tough it up and quit being unrealistic. I'll get over my buyer's remorse. I'll put downtube shifters back on my bike. I'll just go ride and have fun. Can we let this thread die now?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I hope you don't own the PC you post from... this sort of thing always happens when technology is involved.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

my bike doesnt have shifters or gears. it only has a front brake. 

i wish I could have a crappy rival group.


----------



## logansites (Jan 4, 2007)

This Thread Will Nevah Die!


----------

